# Livestream got Leaked.



## drmike (Jan 4, 2016)

Catching up on email pile (I read email monthly it seems):



> We are contacting you because you registered an account on Livestream. We recently discovered that an unauthorized person may have accessed our customer accounts database. While we are still investigating the full scope of the incident, it is possible that some of your account information may have been accessed. This may include name, email address, an encrypted version of your password, and if you provided it to us, date of birth and/or phone number. We do not store credit card or other payment information. We have no indication that the encrypted passwords have been decoded, but in an abundance of caution, we are requiring all users to reset their passwords. Click this button to reset your password now:



Dated December 24th.  Looks authentic.


----------



## ChrisM (Jan 4, 2016)

Thought I seen something on this around then.. I don't have an account there that I know of but it looks like the register reported on that here: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/12/24/livestream_fesses_up_to_hack/


----------

